# Vends Camera Connection Kit neuf sous emballage.



## Doboliv (6 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous, j'avais commandé avant de partir en vacance un Kit de connexion d'appareil photo iPad (USB + lecteur SD) chez Apple Store en début du mois d'Aout soit 15 jours avant de partir (date du délais de livraison) de  mais le kit est arrivé la semaine dernière soit 1 mois après.... et entre temps j'en ai racheter un à l'étranger pour pouvoir m'en servir pendant mon voyage.
Résultat j'ai maintenant 2 kits!

Donc j'en vends un, celui que je vient de recevoir (commandé chez Apple store) donc neuf et emballé et scellé d'origine (pas ouvert). Je le vends 20&#8364; au lieu de 29,00&#8364; comme sur le site d'Apple Store et j'offre également les frais de port, vous le recevrez sous 1 semaine, pas comme chez Apple!

Si vous êtes intéressé vous pouvez me contacter par Email.
Pour toutes questions, répondez sur ce message.

A +


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
pour passer une petite annonce, y compris gratuitement, il y a un espace dédié : iPad et ses accessoires.

Sinon, en rendant apparent ton adresse de courrier électronique tu prends le risque qu&#8217;elle soit aspirée par des robots servant à constituer des liste de courrier où envoyer des messages publicitaires (communément appelés _spam_).

Comme tu as trois heures pour éditer ton message je te conseille de le modifier pour enlever ton adresse.


----------



## Doboliv (6 Septembre 2010)

Ok, merci, je refais l'annonce dans les accessoires Ipad.


----------

